# good ol' Craigs list



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

*
*

*Really?
*

*WANTED: Does and/or Doelings - $125 (Oregon)*

I have $125 in cash and I am looking to purchase 2-4 does/or doelings for the above cash amount. Looking for registered, papers in hand - but not required.

Will consider Nigerians, Nigerian crosses, Nigerian pygmy crosses. Will consider other breeds on case-by-case basis.

Great home offered with other goats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:slapfloor: :laugh:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

2 - 4 doe kids?! They couldn't even buy half of one of my doelings for that! I'm sure a lot of registered breeders laughed when they saw this person's price...


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

That's just funny. They couldn't buy one of my commercial doelings for that.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Yeah around here wethers go for about 75-100. :laugh:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, that is sad. I would love to contact them.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Lori, yeah I found another ad he has basically the same thing- 200 for a doe w/ a kid, or 100 for just a doe. But, hey they are going to get 'good grub' .


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Lori, yeah I found another ad he has basically the same thing- 200 for a doe w/ a kid, or 100 for just a doe. But, hey they are going to get 'good grub' .


 Well as long as they will get GOOD GRUB, it is worth it, :GAAH: wow some people


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

This has to be the same person who emailed me this morning! :doh: He offered $125-150 for four of my papered does. For pete's sake...i'm open to offers, but that's a bit of an insult.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Can you message her and tell her when she finds 2 registered for 125 to give me the sellers name and number, Pssht! Lol


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow. I paid $250 for my commercial Boer doe. I only paid $100 for my purebred Nubian who is bred by a registered buck, and THAT was a good deal! But $150 for 4?!?! No way.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Who they heck sells a doe kid for $30 anyway!? I wouldn't unless it was super terrible and then it would probably go straight to slaughter. Mixed breed or not, a doe is a doe...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Paige said:


> Who they heck sells a doe kid for $30 anyway!? I wouldn't unless it was super terrible and then it would probably go straight to slaughter. Mixed breed or not, a doe is a doe...


That's what I'm sayin!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I wrote back and tried to educate him on normal prices. :laugh: I'll let ya know if he replies.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

KW you are in the same well geographical area we are- so I would not be surprised at all if it was them. I just scanned the livestock search word goat, under the portland section- holy cow. For pet people I guess there's a lot out there, but not at that price. I've been thinking about it, I'm not sure I'd sell a goat (that's breedable) with out papers. I'm thinking that's only going to flood the market more. What are your thoughts people??


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> I wrote back and tried to educate him on normal prices. :laugh: I'll let ya know if he replies.


The second ad I think he posted, said "I know the value so please don't bother" . Well hello if you know the value, please don't insult us with such a request.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow. They must not know anything about goats at all. KW I hope it helps! I could see trying to find some for $125 each, but not $125 for all.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

One just listed this am, near us. Un papered does and buck kids $75 each. Unless someone is seriously interested in show or 'proven' lines those prices kind of hurt us. IMO


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Maybe they were thinking of the old saying "the answer is always no until you ask".


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

People are funny. I have never seen a resisted goat go for under $100 and let me tell you they were not of breeding quality. I do know somewhere to get bottle bucklings for $5 a piece but that's what happens when you have over a thousand goats. The bucklings gotta go fast or they cost you money.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Agreed, I'm still wondering if I want to ad to the population that is undercutting prices by selling a cheap kid w/o papers just to lower the price (unless it's a wether of course). I know with dogs there will always be back yard breeders and too many animals get 'flipped' bred then bound for the pound. The goats seem to just get neglected horribly, personally I'd rather see one in the refrig than be neglected.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Craigslist cracks me up! Not to long ago I found a Lamancha doe that could be registered with ADGA for 800 dollars- said they were letting her go as they realized she had a fish teat. the picture was obviously of a Lamancha/boer in very poor condition!!! 800???? For that?? Most ads I find around here are for very over priced poor quality animals, or very underpriced want ads. Can't find the middle ground! Here I have worked hard at bringing in nice genetics and truly care for my animals and almost none of my goats sell locally- ever. Even pricing at what I feel is much less than the animal is worth. People think I'm stuck up for waiting 250+ a kid. I tell them I paid 800 for my last buck and you should see their jaw hit the ground... Lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Gotta say this sort of thing ticks me off a bit :laugh: The best we can do is educate those who will listen. The others, well ... good luck :laugh:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I hear you. When I raised show/field labs, I paid about $800 per dog. I had over 4 generations of OFA hips/elbows, and CERF eyes, to include the dogs I bred. People would balk at paying $300 for a limited registration with spay neuter agreement for nonshow quality or pet homes. I'd educate them and tell them whether you buy from me or not here are the questions you should ask a breeder and if they tell you they lost the OFA or CERF you can still verify the information.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I didn't know what to list my kids for and I was told to never sell a registered Nigerian for less than $300 cause if you do all your doing is hurting other breeders that put time and money in to their goats and deserve those prices. So Thats my bottom dollar for a reg doe..heck i will be selling an unreg 3/4 nigerian doe for $150 (give she gives me a doe lol)


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I won't sell registered for under the going rate, because that does undercut everyone who has quality, tested animals. Not to mention if they go to just any joe your herd name is on that.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

> I didn't know what to list my kids for and I was told to never sell a registered Nigerian for less than $300 cause if you do all your doing is hurting other breeders that put time and money in to their goats and deserve those prices. So Thats my bottom dollar for a reg doe..heck i will be selling an unreg 3/4 nigerian doe for $150 (give she gives me a doe lol)


Having a set price would work only if everyone else set that price. The market changes, livestock values go up and down so prices should be adjusted accordingly, just my opinion. There are top breeders selling quality animals for under $300. It just depends. If you're in an area where a lot of breeders are selling registered nigerians for $250 of equal quality and you're selling yours at $300...you may be stuck with those goats for awhile. I'm glad you're keeping your prices at a fair level though because a lot of people are flooding the market nowdays with cheap nigerians.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I just sold two boys, 8 months old, (1/2 Nubian 1/2 Alpine) one intact, one wethered. I had the ad for 150.00 for both which I thought was a good deal....
I get a response and they come out to get them and she says "Will ya take 90.00?" I was so irritated but said I'd take 100.00 for two reasons. 1. I don't have a lot of space so I needed them gone and 2.I was too attached to process them myself and wanted them to go for pets...

If I had the space....I would have kept them.Next time the ad will say "Price firm"..........


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sometimes you do what you have to do. If the market has dramatically dropped in your area and you need to move goats, you may have to sell cheaper but sometimes you can just hang on till prices go back up.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

True, but I'm the type of person who offers full price to people....my husband gets so irritated....lol.....I have had people offer something for less and I have insisted they take the original price! This is for animals, though....so I feel they deserve what they wanted, and if I did not want to pay the asking price, I would not have responded anyway.
Yep, I'm a dummy when it comes to that...but I guess it's because I appreciate the value of an animal....and what it costs to raise it.


----------



## letisha (Jan 30, 2013)

So here is a question. I have 2 Nogerian does, without registrations that I got for milking. They were bred to a Pygmy/Nubian buck. I ended up with 2 bucks and a Doe. What do I sell them for? What's a reasonable price? I am going to sell the bucks as wethers.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

It depends on your area what the prices go for. It seems around here wethers go for 75-100. Again around here unregistered does particularly mixed breeds I've seen as low as $75. That's just in my general area. You can scope CL in your area, and maybe look for others signs hanging on a feed store board. Just a thought.


----------



## letisha (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks! I have them Listed at $75 for about a week now but no bites :/ I think I need to redo my add with more adorable pics  And it doesn't help that I am in MN and its cold here!


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

I thought that was your add on Craigslist! Lol the bucks right?


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I do agree it just depends on your market. There are only a handful of serious dairy goat breeders in this state, and most don't have my breeds, so it is just a challenge to sell my animals at the going rate for the rest of the country because to someone just getting started or wanting a home milker- they can pay 75-100 dollars...Sometimes even with papers! Yet, most I wouldn't pay a penny for...Mine are priced well above that but on the low end of what most of you would price your animals. Hopefully with some production, LA, and more show stats under my belt I can advertise for more and still move animals. I know my bottum line, but that is set by what people are willing to pay.

Shoot, when you can buy a registered and well mannered horse for 300 around here with no problems, you can understand why it's hard for people not in the goat world to have some sticker shock with our nice goaties


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I got an email from someone wanting to buy my herd..with an attitude that I should be greatful!! HA...I dont think I would sell him a stuffed goat!!


----------



## letisha (Jan 30, 2013)

alliecat23 said:


> I thought that was your add on Craigslist! Lol the bucks right?


Yup those are mine. I had a Pygmy do and added a Doeling too and those sold right away. The guy is coming to get them something this week


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

One of the reasons I don't like the craigslist posts posted on here is "what if" the person who posted this comes looking on the goat spot? They will find that they are being made fun of, or ridiculed. In many cases, people are just trying to make a living and get by. Times are tough.

I am not a religious person, but a few verses come to mind...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

happybleats said:


> I got an email from someone wanting to buy my herd..with an attitude that I should be greatful!! HA...I dont think I would sell him a stuffed goat!!


Lol...you gotta love it, don't you?


----------

